
Huckleberries on hot summer days: Henry David Thoreau - benbreen
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/henry-david-thoreau-parini/
======
untilHellbanned
So add writers to list of great people, presidents, athletes, you name it who
weren't as great as they seemed.

Victors write the history books.

